

Obama to face NSA surveillance protests in Sweden - subsystem
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/obama-to-face-nsa-surveillance-protests-in-sweden-but-not-from-government/2013/09/02/572bebb2-13e1-11e3-b220-2c950c7f3263_story.html

======
subsystem
The demonstration is tomorrow from 17:00 at Medborgarplatsen.

[https://www.facebook.com/events/144871222386531/](https://www.facebook.com/events/144871222386531/)

------
deletes
Meanwhile in America...

